# que c'est 4shared.com?



## macarel (22 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je viens de voir qu'un logiciel/spyware(?) à une "autorisation de compte" sur mon compte Google. Je ne sais pas ce que c'est, ni à quoi ça sert. Toujours est-il que je n'arrive pas à le retirer. Quelqu'un peut m'éclairer"? J'ai essayé le moteur de recherche, mais ça ne m'avance pas beaucoup plus.
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2014)

pas clair du tout ta description

*4shared.com
est un site de " partage" de fichiers
(en clair d'echange pas très légal de fichiers)

* autorisation de compte"

tu parles de quel endroit?
réglages mac?
ton compte google en ligne?


----------



## macarel (22 Novembre 2014)

Rebonjour,
Merci pour ta réaction.
Je m'explique: j'ai essayé (sans réussir d'ailleurs, mais c'est un autre histoire) de me connecter avec mon téléphone sur mon compte Google.
Suite à cela, j'ai reçu une alerte de Google que quelqu'un a essayé de se connecter à mon compte. J'avais le choix de répondre si c'était moi ou non. Jusqu'à là, pas de soucis.
Sauf que, sur la page ou je pouvais répondre il y avait deux autres de ces "fameux autorisations", une qui ne me plaisait pas (un truc genre synchronisation avec Windows, que je n'utilisa pas) et pour laquelle j'ai utiliser l'option "supprimer" et une "4shared.com" qui est récalcitrant, impossible de le supprimer avec le bouton dédié. . Donc, c'est bien sur mon compte chez Google que ça se passe. En attendant j'ai changé mon mot de passe...

Vu que je ne savais pas trop ce que c'était, j'ai posé ma question.
J'ai fait quelques captures d'écran, si besoin je peut les joindre (faudra d'abord que je pige la façon de le faire)

Dernières nouvelles, j'ai réussi à retirer l'autorisation. Reste quand-même la question: comment cette autorisation a été créée?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2014)

telephone?

si c'est un android il y a des centaines de trucs  pas du tout propres, dont certains pas propres du tout du tout...


----------



## macarel (22 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> telephone?
> 
> si c'est un android il y a des centaines de trucs  pas du tout propres, dont certains pas propres du tout du tout...


Ben non, c'est un vieux Nokia C2 (tu te rappelle?, c'est si vieux), le truc indestructible, enfin chez moi)


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2014)

ca ne change rien 
c'est ouvert à tout 
dont des trucs pas propres y compris des petites saloperies  java ou autres


----------



## macarel (22 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca ne change rien
> c'est ouvert à tout
> dont des trucs pas propres y compris des petites saloperies  java ou autres



Faudra-t-il faire autre-chose que virer le machin (ce qui est fait) et changer le mot de passe?
Quand je fait "java" dans spotlight, le meilleur résultat est....Java junkie de Liquid soul
Ps. j'ai trouvé ça aussi:
*
 * jQuery 1.2.1 - New Wave Javascript
 *
 * Copyright (c) 2007 John Resig (jquery.com)
 * Dual licensed under the MIT (MIT-LICENSE.txt)
 * and GPL (GPL-LICENSE.txt) licenses.
 *
 * $Date: 2007-09-16 23:42:06 -0400 (Sun, 16 Sep 2007) $
 * $Rev: 3353 $


----------



## pascalformac (22 Novembre 2014)

ne pas confondre java et javascript

par ailleurs rien ne dit que tu trouveras une trace limpide sur le mac 
pour deux raisons
1 si un truc est malveillant il va pas  venir avec une grande pancarte  " "coucou ,  je suis là et dans tel dossier"

2,ca peut avoir été fait via un machin  du téléphone ou autre ordi utilisé ou même un fichier lu via ton compte ( sur Google drive , G+ etc etc)


-
de toutes facons c'est pas très important puisque tu as  refusé l'accès


----------



## macarel (22 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> ne pas confondre java et javascript
> 
> par ailleurs rien ne dit que tu trouveras une trace limpide sur le mac
> pour deux raisons
> ...



Eh bèn merci encore, encore une fois le forums reste une mine d'or, depuis le temps je pensait être autonome..., mais non donc


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Novembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas clair du tout ta description
> 
> *4shared.com
> est un site de " partage" de fichiers
> (en clair d'echange pas très légal de fichiers)


4shared est un site dhébergement de fichiers tout ce quil y a de légal.

Après, ce que les gens en font, ça les regarde.

Il faudrait arrêter de criminaliser a priori les usages. 

Surtout sur un site qui fait lapologie du hackintosh.


----------

